# halp no gmod sound folder :(



## chaoz94 (Nov 2, 2008)

well i have no sound folder in gmod and before you ask 
I am on vista
I have reinstalled gmod , all my games AND STEAM on my computer and ive even asked steam for help but they dont know how to solve the problem
any help apprechiated


----------



## AliosisDruin (Nov 1, 2008)

You're just missing the sound folder, or you have the folder and Gmod just isn't playing sound?


----------



## windgod14 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, generally you must have deleted the stuff from either directly from the steam application or the folder itself. 

To get your sound file back, you will probably have to go to your garrys mod files, and delete them all, up to the game selection, thus so that the game doesn't exist whatsoever on your computer...

Then go to your steam application and reinstall it.


----------



## Darkicon (Feb 12, 2008)

According to the GCF file for Garry's Mod, there is no sound folder anyway.

I play Garry's Mod, and all my sounds are working fine, and I have no sound folder.


----------



## windgod14 (Oct 8, 2008)

ther is a sound folder....but its in a different place then you think....its 

steam apps/***/garrysmod/garrysmod

replace *** with your user name.


----------

